# hi from the valley of the sun



## Jim McKay (Feb 9, 2021)

Been away too long and need help possibly due to being 80. Trying to photograph jewelry by a crafter and having some issues with focus, settings and actually taking a photo. Tools I have are a Canon Rebel T3i EOS 600D, 4 lenses: 70-300,55-250,18-55, 50mm compact -macro and 4 close up lenses +1,+2,+4,+10 and a 25x25 photo light box. I have tried full auto, manual, ISO, aperture, shutter speed and no results. Products are all draped on black silhouettes. Need help.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello.


----------



## nokk (Feb 9, 2021)

hi from the cesspool of humanity.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello and welcome.....


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome to TPF!

I've moved your thread to a more appropriate forum, where you can hopefully get some information.


----------

